# Need consultation - pictures



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

attached house
leaking above window in side house
rotted out fascia and top clapboard on wood siding..
have a look
i guess the flat roofers whoever did it broke the corner bead of siding on teh neighbours house and used shingle caps and cement on it......
fuckery
im guessing thats where the leak is coming from? or maybe travellnig in from the corner of the attached roof..
or if they were willing to leave that at final product, the leak could be anywhere.
i pulled off teh gutter and then lifted up the white fascia metal and there is frozen snow in side it and goes all the way up and is sitting on the actual roof deck under the fascia..
there is no over hang on the torch on over the drip edge either..
im a sloped roofer and am checkin out this job for a family friend,
im going to have a my flat roofer come check it out, hes suggesting re torching it already . its only 12x25.. but if i can get a few more eyes on it who migth see something let me know..
im thinking about ripping that corner off the neighbours house and siding and torching it then re-siding it properly..
im sure the home owner would be happywith a quick fix...which they always sadly are..
anyway take a look everyone


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

lastpic


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

the gutter had nails going through it attaching it to the fascia. i guess the wweigth from snow on it in previous years had pulled it off from its clamps..
is it possible water travelled through nail holes then blowing snow caught onto water?
BUT HOW does ffresh snow get up under the roof flat roof ?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I think a better question might be what was done correctly and what is not leaking. That is a mess.


----------



## Miami Roofer (Jul 7, 2011)

As I'm sure you're aware, no "roofer" did that work. That's a complete joke. From the pics you provided, I'd bet it's leaking in multiple locations. Forget about tracking down a specific point of entry, you'd be waisting your time. Tear out everything those clowns touched and get it done right. If you attempt to do any quick fix for the homeowner, you'd be the one with a long term problem. Let them know the guy was a hack and if you do the job your crew will be removing all his work & doing right.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

i figure remove neighbor siding just torch cap on top of the old roof -and torch 2 feet up the neighbouring side wall then re-side it with new stuff because its probably decades old and will never find a match.

the other side of the house is attached but not by the roof, a few feet beaneath
the houses are on a hill - go figure
..
but i want to replace all the old wood clapboard siding be neath on the house asweell because it is rotted for sure..so tare off all the old stuff and tyvec over the old sheathing - which is 1 by 4 
please input! 
im usually an hourly shingler , i hate flat roofs hahaahhaha


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks for the reply miami. 
appreciate your proper take on things. i feel the same way about it but just dont have alot of contracting experience. 
i like doing things right..

so you think tearing up the old torch on as well? i donno how safe it is under there.
what do you think,
go on top or tear it off?


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

de-granulate the old cap? lol


----------



## Miami Roofer (Jul 7, 2011)

I never go over existing roofs unless I have a moisture survey & uplift test. There are many more factors to take into consideration as well. In your case, do not go over that roof. If it's not safe under there it's because the deck is rotted. If the deck is rotted, you can not put a roof over it without replacing the bad wood. End of story. Don't take offense, but from your last couple of posts and by your own admission, this roof is beyond your area of expertise. If you take on the job, your doing the homeowner a dis-service & are looking for a headache. If you factually know a good flat roofer, recommend him and spend the couple days working with him on that job for wages. You'll pick up a world of experience. Don't try to take this job on- it's not the right thing to do. Best of luck

http://www.affordableroofingcontractors.com


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

i know the best torch on specialist in the city. lol
i maent not safe as in the house is 100 years old and its probably best to just torch over rather then rip it up an do further damage....im not trying to take the job to make a million, just trynna do whats best for him. i told him what was best idea to do and he said to hold off on it! he doesnt believe its his roof thats leaking and that its the neighbours house that the leaks coming from.
i said only way i can guarentee his roof wont leak is if I fix all his siding up and relpace all his fascia and eave that is somewhat rotted, its only been leaking this past couple weeks.
then do the roof , its only 4 rolls of cap...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I would replace it, if the house is 100 years old there is probably 3 or more layers on it already. Tear it off add a coverboard and what ever type of roof you want then, or don't add a coverboard on a torch if you don't want.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

cover board? donna conna or smt or graphite shit


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll tell someone honestly what it's going to take to fix something and that's what I'll do, and warranty. If they want to cheap out and just "patch it up" - band aids on top of band aids - I'll pass on the job. It's the right thing to do for everyone involved. Unfortunately, they will find some hack who will do what they want, charge them a bunch of money, and leave them with the same problem they had to begin with. Then that same person will be whining and complaining about the contractor that "screwed" them by doing exactly what they wanted done. You don't want to be that contractor.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

yea i don't want anything to do with the job, . . i removed the gutter , thats it, it seemed at first the snow was piling up in the gutter then making its way under the drip edge..
then realized that couldn't be it.
i will strip the entire flat roof of its existing roof and do it properly if i am to do it......
but as of now i'm gonna stick to shingles haha.


----------

